# Camel Is Trying To Compete With Variable Voltage Ecigs



## Stroodlepuff (11/2/14)

Saw this the other day and it made me giggle... looks to me like cigarette companies are trying to compete with ecigs with this







Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Gazzacpt (11/2/14)

Lol saw it in shops on thursday


----------



## Stroodlepuff (11/2/14)

I need to find a smoker to test it for me lol would be interesting to see if it works but I dont wanna test it myself

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Gazzacpt (11/2/14)

Stroodlepuff said:


> I need to find a smoker to testvit for me lol would be interesting to see if it works but I dont wanna test it myself
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk



Friend asked me to hold his cig for him so he could run into the shop the other day. I went hmm I wonder .... had a puff and nearly puked. That burnt ash taste hung around for ever never doing that again.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------

